# RR or sex link?



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi I got this one from a egg ( sexlink) but I'm not 100% about this chicken can anyone tell me if it's a RR or a sexlink? And if it's a boy or girl


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks to be a Rhode Island Red pullet.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh good well it's about 12 weeks old give or take a week


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a production red. True Rhode Island Reds have a nice flat back and a deep red/brown.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm afraid I have t agree with Apyl. It looks like my girls that I purchased from a breeder as "Red Sexlink Pullets". Mine are dark like her too.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Well that's fine if it's a girl I'm happy thank you everyone xx


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just zoomed in on the picture. Does the bird have dark tail feathers??? Like dark green color?


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

No they are a dull dark brown/ black no green or blue


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmm my RIR pullet turned out to be a roo. He got long very dark black tail feathers that had a beautiful green sheen to them. He didn't get his pointy comb until nearly 7 months old. His wattles didn't get long (like a roo) until approx 7 months also. Now he's a mating fool!!!! Kind of a pain in the arse to boot! I had to separate him from the girls because he was pulling out head feathers and clawing feathers off their backs. At any rate RIR Roos take a while to "grow up".


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

This is a up to date pic will be 4 months soon








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like a RIR now! Is th right color anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

